# Tron 2 (aka Tr2n)



## Steve Smith (9 Aug 2008)

Anyone seen the dodgy teaser trailer for Tron 2 yet?  Oh my god.  It looks to be awesome!  I'm a big fan of the original.  A true geek fest 

The trailer was shown at ComicCon and someone got a dodgy video of it.  Check it out here if you're interested 

http://tron-2-trailer.blogspot.com/


----------



## ulster exile (9 Aug 2008)

OMG I love Tron!  I didn't realise they were making another one, but hoped they would.  Spose we've got to wait forever for it to be released properly though


----------



## Steve Smith (9 Aug 2008)

Apparently the trailer is test footage and not film.  IMDB has it slated for a 2010 release!  Not sure I can wait that long!


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Aug 2008)

Saw that trailer at the cinema last week when I went to see the latest Batman movie, I am a fan of the original too, just not too sure about this one!! Not something I will pay to watch at the cinema, will see it on DVD/Bluray when it comes out.


----------



## oldwhitewood (13 Aug 2008)

This is going to be awesome, I love Tron!


----------

